# Amplay --> brennen aber wie?



## Jack tha Ripper (28. Februar 2002)

habe amplay aber das brennen icon erscheint bei mir nicht so das ich draufdrücken kann und die lieder brennen kann. braucht man ein zusatztool?


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. März 2002)

braucht man kein zusatztool... muss man 29,90 ausgeben und registrieren... bei der Demo ist das Brennen nicht möglich...

Oder hast du den Falschen Cra*k .. du schlimmer Finger... 

2b


----------

